# Check list for Yak-tackle & equipement



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all

I have a compulsory gear list that I have written up on my garage fridge door. It has a list of items that  MUST GO  every trip. After reading a post by DaveyG the other day where he loaded his Yak for launch only to realise he had left his paddle at home :shock: :x

I realised how easy it is to leave gear behind. I left my anchor trolley at home last trip and whilst it is only a minor item, it was left. I wonder how many of you use a similar form of remembrance to get all your gear to the launch site all the time and what items if any have you left at home.

 fishing Russ


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Rus

Good idea, any chance you can post the list you use? i will use it as a blue print for myself, havent got one yet, I am taking my yak out for the first time this Saturday and hope to have all bits I need! i guess the kayak to start, with the paddle, a rod and reel and at least one lure....oh and the camera for the 20kilo Cod I will catch.

Ash


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Russ, I keep anything thats not attached to the yak in one of those big clip lock storage containers that goes straight into the back of the car with my rods before I leave. I then unpack & attach what I need for that trip on site. The gear not needed for that trip stays in the container in the back of the car. Mal


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my gear list, currently missing only 2 things that I'll be hinting at for Xmas - a sounder and a GPS. I have pretty much everything else I think I need for most possible scenarios. Not all of it comes with me on each trip, depending on whether or not bait fishing is on the cards. That dictates whether or not I take extra ropes, an anchor, bait, berley and berley bag.

- Paddle
- Mirage turbo fins
- Seat + self inflating butt matress
- Rashi top and leggings
- Full length wetsuit
- Neoprene socks
- Neoprene gloves
- Neoprene booties
- PFD
- Lightweight Goretex jacket
- Mobile phone + w/p pouch
- Leatherman TI Charge (clipped to PFD)
- Filleting knife (sheath attached to back of seat)
- Hunting knife (for mussel collection and chopping through spines, also attached to seat)
- 10 litre ice box
- 2 x fishing rods
- 2 x Grolsh beer bottles full 'o water
- Quick access lure box (fits in PFD pocket, containing lures I think I'm likely to use)
- General tackle box + S/P lure container (stuffed in dry bag)
- Quick dry 'tek towel' (used to manage troublesome fish when landed)
- Emergence kit bag: 1st aid stuff, extra batteries, 2-way radio, strobe light, headlamp
- Anchor + rope + bungee cord connection
- Bait + Berley bag
- 2 x Scotty rod holders
- Camera + waterproof housing
- Snacks

I get all this on a Hobie Sport with relative ease. If I wanted to I could add enough gear and food for a week-long camp trip as well. But that may just have to wait till I pick up a Hobie Adventure.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Hey Rus
> 
> Good idea, any chance you can post the list you use? i will use it as a blue print for myself, havent got one yet, I am taking my yak out for the first time this Saturday and hope to have all bits I need! i guess the kayak to start, with the paddle, a rod and reel and at least one lure....oh and the camera for the 20kilo Cod I will catch.
> 
> Ash


Hi Ash

Mate I really just have the basic gear that I require for the Yak itself. My tackle requirements change from trip to trip but just detail exactly what you need to avoid any dissapointing situation and build on that. It is quite interesting just how many things you need to take when you have it written down.

Look at 5thofNovember's list :shock: With me I have 2, of a lot of things for the big boat.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Mine is a little simpler than most 

speargun
Knife
goggles
booties
fins
weight belt
wettie
gloves
speargun rope
Fresh water (2x1.25 liter froxen)
Hesian bag for fish
GPS
Sounder
KayaK
Paddle

When I pack I always imagine my self fully rigged up and then run through what i have forgoten. I forgot the top half of my wettie once.... man that was a cold and miserable dive


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

5thofNovember said:


> - Quick dry 'tek towel' (used to manage troublesome fish when landed)
> .


5th a slight digression, do the Tek towels measure up to the price, as I've been at the maybe stage of buying a few times then baulk at the price although they look great for yakking, walking and camping with the quick dry claim.
Anaconda have a Denali at club prices at the moment with similar features


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This is an excellent topic. I too (as a newbie) have forgotton things that I have regretted not having, occasionally turned the car around in paranoia just in case a few times   

But these days I have a pretty good list - I'll add that shortly.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a spot in the garage where all the yak fishin stuff goes, however there's always a few bits and pieces that are moved around and not in their spots when I'm packing up.

I also keep a few items inside the yak at all times (in drybags that are clipped inside the access hatches). I have one small bag with first aid stuff and sunscreen, another with sprayjacket, polarfleece top and spare hat. My PFD always stays in the front hatch and is worn only if I'm heading 'outside'

My check list is something like this..

3 rod and reel combos (exact ones depend on where I'm fishing and what i'm fishing for)
PADDLE! (tether is attached)
Esky (which contains all tackle, knife/pliers/line clips, livebait tank, spare spools of line, torch etc)
Fish holding bag and 2 litre juice container full of frozen water (for keeping catch in). 
Anchor and line
Small soft esky pack (sits behind my seat and holds 2 litre water bladder, snacks etc)
Sounder screen and battery (charged)
Bait (if needed)
Camera
Fish handling glove (golf glove) and small hand towel for grabbing spiky fish

Thats about it...


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

l have a crate for when l want to take alot but, now l find myself taking less. A large soft cooler and ice bag, waater, food, some tackle, spare lure, diving knife, lip grippers, rod, pliers. Depending on what l am fishing perhaps also rope and small plastic weight, yabbie pump or cast net. A fish finder and filleting knife could be good additions.

GJ


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a list with different columns. 1 for the hobie and all it needs. 1 for all the fishing gear. 1 for what I`ll be wearing, eats drinks etc... With my memory its the only way to ensure it all gets packed. And bait! If its in the freezer I write it on a pad and place it on top of my car keys so as not to forget. Go through the whole list a couple of times to be sure. Steve.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Richo, the Tek Towels are pretty good I reckon. Perfect size for the cause and they wash up really well to. They're not cheap though as you say, but I used to pick them up at wholesale prices, so I've got a few lying around. The Sea to Summit ones are the best I've found.

Oh, and I forgot to include lip grippers and a net in the list above.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great idea! I'm now in the process of composing a list of things to remember to put on my list of gear to take with the yak :wink:

Actually I just leave all the gear I need in the back of my ute, which doesn't get used for much else beside carrying the kayak to the water & back. Then I just need to grab my camera, paddle clothing & soft cooler bag with ice (frozen 500ml bottles of water) and I'm on my way.


----------



## Big O (Jan 6, 2006)

Russ,

To me, the issue is not what you take, but how you make sure you take what you wanted to take on the day.

As a competitive sailor 20 years ago, I needed to make sure nothing was missed as I sailed 60+ minutes from home.

The answer was simple. A list, manual in those days, but you can use any tool you want. Excel, Word, other tools.

See attachment. My list was oriented to sailing. Yours can be anything you want. Each column represented a day out. List all your kit, tick off what you need each trip as you are packing.

This way you shouldn't miss anything.

Sorry guys, for some reason my scanned attachment won't attach to this message. Anyway, just list your kit on the leftmost column of a page, add columns to th right for each trip. tick what you want to take for that particular trip after you have put it in the car, and your done.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

As promised here is my Kayaking Checklist

*Kayak & Gear*
Kayak
PFD with (Whistle, Mirror, EPIRB, Flares, Lip Gripper, Knife, Flare, torch)
Paddle
Apex 1 Seat
Seat Bag
Anchor & Anchor line
Navigation Light
Sounder
GPS
Marine Radio
Cash (I carry a small quantity of cash & coins in case of emergency in a small watertight container)

*The Essentials*
Map/ Chart
Compass
Sunscreen
Insect Repellent
Sunglasses
Food
Drink
Head Lamp
First Aid Kit
Hat
Trip Plan left with friend, or Coast Guard
Personal Stuff (Mobile Phone, Keys, Wallet, Biro) in watertight container
Loo Roll (stored in zip lock plastic bag)

*Kayak Clothing*
Spray Jacket
Change of Clothes
Booties
Long Sleeve Paddling Shirt
Paddling Gloves

*Fishing Gear*
Rods & Reels
Hand lines
Hook out
Pliers
Tackle Box
Bait
Burley
Filiting Knife
Esky with frozen ice blocks (stays in car)
Adjustable Rod Holder

*Checks the night before*
Test Marine Radio
Test Navigation Lights
Test Sounder
Check for any in hull water
Check weather forecast
File a float plane with VMR/ VCG (on the day)
Ensure bungs are installed & hatches are sealed

*Camping Gear*
Tent
Sleeping Bag
Sleeping Mat
Stove & Fuel
Cooking Utensils, fry pan, billy, wooden spoon, cutlery, etc
Water Filter

*Extra Items*
Camera
Binoculars


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't top Phoenix's, but here is my list for what its worth:

Kayak
Paddle
leash
PFD - incl. razor gang clipper and whistle
20kg handline and rope
small lure box - wonder wobblers and swivels
small spool of 4kg fluorocarbon leader
billy club
gaff
pliers
drink bottle and weetbix/nutella sandwhiches (delicious)
rectangular bucket
_Seal line _bag for watch, keys and wallet
hat and sunglasses
sometimes camera

I really only ever do shortish, inshore trips in the Derwent estuary so thats all I need. Aside from the paddle and PFD it all fits into one rectangular bucket. Quick and easy, always ready to go at short notice.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

You guys forgetting to take paddles and other gear reminds of the time I was in a hurry to go for a paddle. I hoisted the yak up, did a quick run down to the beach, only to find I had left my car at home. [kidding  ]


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Idiot 

 fishing Russ


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Russ said:


> Idiot
> 
> fishing Russ


That's what I hate about you Russ. You are always right.


----------

